# Re-Voting -- "Death and Rebirth"



## candid petunia

Due to unusual circumstances in the recent voting thread, it has been decided to conduct another poll for the March 2013 challenge.



So, read *the entries and vote for the three poems you consider most deserving. 

*It is important that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified,* so please double-check your votes before submitting them.* (Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all the accounts banned  ).

*The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

Please leave comments in this thread.


Once again, all the best to the participants! :smile:


----------



## toddm

good luck everyone - 

---todd


----------



## Gumby

I've moved this over from the old voting thread.




Leyline said:


> To get us back on track, some comments on my votes:
> 
> *Travers, "Everything Starts With Light"*
> 
> I'm a sucker for poems that take a scientific approach, and this one was  beautifully done, basically countenancing the creation of the universe  in twelve lines. Great stuff.
> 
> *Chester's Daughter, "Traitor"*
> 
> In addition to the beautiful language and inventive structure, this poem  does something I love -- it tosses the reader plot twists! Every time I  thought I had it figured out it morphed on me. It left me with  ambiguity, but the evocative sort rather than the frustrating kind.
> 
> And, my favorite:
> 
> *amsawtell, "Fireflies"*
> 
> Much like the above, this one offered a plot twist, though a single one.  Yet I found it more powerful because it was so emotionally charged. I  first thought it was a poem about a cat, a black furred kitten (Sorry, I  tend to forget the theme when I engage in a piece, so check that it  matches after first reading). The revelation actually caused me to tear  up.


----------



## toddm

so far a 4-way tie for first, this outta be good : )


----------



## Travers

Interestingly, or not as the case may be, I reread all the entries before voting again and changed my vote on two of them. 
Oh what a difference a week makes. 
My one unchanging vote went to* amsawtell* for "*Firefies" *for much the same reasons as Leyline. The emotions within seemed more real than any of the others. It really stands out for me.


----------



## Lewdog

Yes, it looks like I got a lot of help from Hemlock, or people listened to me withdrawing my poem from consideration from the contest.    I voted the same as the first time, good luck to everyone.  Does anyone have a forwarding address for Hemlock, I might send him/her some flowers/cigars.


----------



## Ariel

I kind of wish I had more than three votes.  I think everyone did really well.


----------



## toddm

It seems there's almost a poem on "Life Death and Rebirth" about this particular poetry challenge -


----------



## Ariel

I was wondering, when is votin over for the re-vote?


----------



## Gumby

Check the top of the poll, it closes on 4/3/13 .


----------



## Ariel

I kept reading it over and over.  Thanks, Gumby.


----------



## Gumby

Yep, it's easy to skim over that part and those pretty colored bars just draw your eye right down.


----------



## Ariel

I was reading Candid's post about it.  I'm usually on the mobile site so I can't see the pretty bars.


----------



## bazz cargo

Everything Starts With Light.
 By
 Travers

I loved this one. Such a hard subject to deal with even before you start to rhyme.  

 * * *

 No Goodly Bed
 by
 ToddM

 Stunning, but a little way from the prompt to my eye.

 * * *

 Fireflies
 by
 Amsawtell

 Very sharp. You use poetry like a world class surgeon wields a scalpel.   

* * *  

 Rebirth
 by
 Wetchtleinuns

This felt from the heart in a bleak way. Very affecting.  

* * *

 Death To Rebirth- a cycle
 by
 Lewdog

Smart and unusual. Certainly catches the eye.

* * *

Chains Of Desire
 by
 Writer's Block

 Strong imagery in a powerful presentation. It did read a bit like the lyrics to a Goth song.

 * * *

 Circle
 by
 Cheid

 Took some thinking about this one. You definitely like to challenge your readers. Well worth the effort.

* * *  

Second Chance
 by  
 Ethan

A gloriously and unashamedly enjoyable slice of  fantasy.  

* * *

 Life, Death And Rebirth
 by
 Pigletinportugal

Lovely, thoughtful and delicate.  

* * *  

 Traitor
 by Chester's Daughter

 WOW!
 Every few lines you took me on an unexpected tangent. I have no idea where I ended up but I enjoyed the journey.

* * *

Tough to pick between these, they all deserve a place.


----------



## bazz cargo

Well...I'm congratulating toddm for winning and commiserating with Amsawtell and Pigletinportugal for being runners up and missing the gold cup by a whisker.

A spectacularly big WHAHOO!  for the rest. Just taking part makes you all winners. I didn't so I'm a loser. 

Onward and upward.
Bazz


----------



## Ariel

Hey now, it's still the 29th here.  Voting isn't over yet.


----------



## PiP

BWAH! It's only the 29th of March here on Planet Portugal and the poll close on 04-03-2013 at 09:10 AM

Amsawtell, perhaps Baz is trying to tell us something.  As the rank outsider and a newbie I was hoping there was still time to pick up some more votes.TutTut Piglet, that is not the spirit - it's the taking part that matters


----------



## Ariel

Pip, you are hardly an outsider any more.  You're vital and active.  I just think Bazz got excited.


----------



## Lewdog

pigletinportugal said:


> BWAH! It's only the 29th of March here on Planet Portugal and the poll close on 04-03-2013 at 09:10 AM
> 
> Amsawtell, perhaps Baz is trying to tell us something.  As the rank outsider and a newbie I was hoping there was still time to pick up some more votes.TutTut Piglet, that is not the spirit - it's the taking part that matters




I'll save you a seat next to me.


----------



## PiP

amsawtell said:


> Pip, you are hardly an outsider any more.  You're vital and active.  I just think Bazz got excited.


 Oh bless, I was only joking  Sometimes I not only have dyslexic fingers, but also a wicked sense of humour LOL


----------



## PiP

Lewdog said:


> I'll save you a seat next to me.


Hey lewdog, be careful...just look at your Avatar picture and reflect on what type of meat piglets are made from...think your puddy cat may have other ideas


----------



## Lewdog

pigletinportugal said:


> Hey lewdog, be careful...just look at your Avatar picture and reflect on what type of meat piglets are made from...think your puddy cat may have other ideas



Oh I like turkey bacon too!  I think it's about time to change my avatar it hasn't given me good luck.


----------



## bazz cargo

Ooops.... I miss-read the closing date. 

I was hoping to join in the next round. Someone has to come last.


----------



## Travers

Congratulations toddm and well done everyone else too!


----------



## PiP

Yay to toddm! Great poem and a worthy winner


----------



## Ariel

Grats Todd!  Really, that was a great poem.


----------



## toddm

thanks everyone for your kind words - these challenges are fun no matter who wins, see all of you guys in the next one! : )
---todd


----------

